# Physical Intimacy



## jcbradleyblog (Feb 6, 2013)

I hope this doesn't violate some rules of the board. I am a real person, not a company. I wrote an eBooklet entitled HEAD ON! For Married Women Only...How to Give it Like a Single Girl and Keep Your Husband Happy. Although I wrote it and am attempting to sell it so I can pay off an IRS debt, I sincerely believe in the advice I give in the 32 pages. If it's something you're interested in, you can visit:

My WebStarts Website.

The guide is explicit, but not pornographic. I hope it helps anyone that is trying to find the motivation and technique to foster oral intimacy with their husband.

Good luck, and thank you for considering my work.


----------

